# Nissan Sentra B11 diesel



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

My nissan sentra B11 with a high flow air filter,86' pulsar steering wheel
and a super clean CD17 motor.

what do you think?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:jawdrop: WOAH!!! that F*ker is clean.

I'd clean up the aftermarket wiring with some split tubing, but it looks like it's less than a year old.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

oh that looks awesome man! the carpet on the dash confuses me...lol. but i love it! deisel is teh awesomeness.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome :drool:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn thats nice
your engine is cleaner than mine
and i just got a new engine lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

How much power and mileage?

Seth


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

sethwas said:


> How much power and mileage?
> 
> Seth


its started with about 60 hp and 104 ft lbs of torque with the air filter,cherry bomb glass pack ,and enlarged injectors about 90 hp


at this moment it gets 47-55 miles per gallon
and its has 130,000 miles on the odometer


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> at this moment it gets 47-55 miles per gallon


Damn!!! where can I get one? LOL

Hybrids got nothing on that.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

don't forget it doesn't have to run on fossil fuels.

Can they be imported, the engine I mean?

Seth

http://www.engineimports.co.nz/diesel/nissan.htm


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

sethwas said:


> don't forget it doesn't have to run on fossil fuels.
> 
> Can they be imported, the engine I mean?
> 
> ...



yea they can be imported.sometimes u dont even have to import em cause at one time the diesel sentra was sold in america in limited numbers.and the motor is also used in boats


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
But I'd want to know how it'd hook up electronically/harness and of course mount fabrication needs and tranny lineup. I doubt it's possible on all fronts and the cost of conversion is more than the car is worth, let alone gas savings.

Seth


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

LMAO, 47 mpg.. hahahaha that is incredible. You've got one of the coolest cars on here..


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/90.shtml


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy crap, they make cars that run off natural and propane gases? 1.05/gal for CNG


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

where are the spark plugs? haha


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Good lord that is clean nice job!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Pat200sx said:


> Good lord that is clean nice job!!


 My friend's got a silver B11 diesel. I put timing belts on it for him. Yes it has two, one for the cam and the other for the injector pump. He has about 220,000 miles on his and it is still running great and still getting about 45 to 47 mpg.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can we say turbo diesel project?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Can we say turbo diesel project?



hell yea once i have enough money....


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i think i'm in love...

now, how to get a diesel into the altima?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd love to have something like that. Awesome mileage... Really nice torque.... I'd love to see some real 1/4 mile times on that thing.


----------

